# Savory Smoked Salmon and Boursin Cheese Cake



## Constance (May 28, 2005)

Savory Smoked Salmon and Boursin Cheese cake

Makes 6 servings

ingredients
1 cup rye breadcrumbs (about 2 1/2 slices rye bread, processed to crumbs)
2 tbsp. butter, melted
5 packages (5.2 oz. each) Boursin Garlic & Fine Herbs Cheese
3 eggs
2 egg yolks
1 cup sour cream
1 tbsp. fresh lemon juice
1/2 lb. thinly sliced smoked salmon, cut crosswise into thin strips
1 tbsp. finely chopped fresh dill
1/2 tsp. finely grated lemon peel

instructions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit. In small bowl, combine breadcrumbs and butter. Press into bottom of 9-inch springform pan with removable bottom. Bake 10-12 minutes or until lightly crisped and golden. Reduce oven temperature to 300 degrees Fahrenheit.
In large bowl, beat Boursin Cheese with electric mixer for 2 minutes or until smooth. Add eggs, egg yolks, sour cream, and lemon juice; beat 2-3 minutes or until creamy. Stir in salmon, dill, and lemon peel. Pour batter into prepared pan and bake 40-50 minutes or until cheese is set in the center. On wire rack, cool completely. Cover and refrigerate overnight. To serve, remove from springboard pan and garnish with smoked salmon curls, cucumber slices, and dill sprig


----------



## HanArt (May 28, 2005)

WOW! That must be wicked rich!!! 

I'm not crazy about rye bread. What could you use as a substitute?


----------



## IcyMist (May 28, 2005)

Oooh that is another recipe thatI am putting in the constantly growing must make list.  TY very much for recipe.


----------



## Constance (May 29, 2005)

HanArt, I think you could make a crust out of any good bread.
A Ritz Cracker crust might also be awfully good.


----------



## HanArt (May 29, 2005)

Constance, do you normally slice it that thickly?


----------



## Constance (May 30, 2005)

Han, I let people slice their own. We're very casual around here.


----------

